# Spartan Training



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

One of my good friends is a PT and wants me to start training with him using the Spartan Training?

i've done a search online and it seems very intense and looks like im in for a beasting!!

he's told me what to expect and mentioned something about pushing cars in the car park!!

im a little concerned though that its going to absolultey trash my body and not sure if im going to be able to find the recovery time as this does seem quite intense, just wondered if any one else here had followed this program or anything simular?


----------



## UKNaturalMuscle (Mar 7, 2008)

The movie 300 has a lot to answer for in my humble opinion. First of let's look at the facts about the Spartans

Location: The city of Sparta lay at the southern end of the central Laconian plain, on the right bank of the Eurotas River










History: First formed in the 11th century BC it reached it's height in the 5th century BC before being eaten up by the Greeks in 371BC

Wikipedia has a whole load of information about the city state at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparta including the fact that the Nazis considered Sparta to be the first true Ayran state (something that the modern day fans seem to have forgotten)


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wonderful reply to a question about training..................................

.............:crazy:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> One of my good friends *is a PT* and wants me to start training with him using the Spartan Training?
> 
> i've done a search online and it seems very intense and looks like im in for a beasting!!
> 
> ...


Be very concerned,

A PT giveing you a gimmic training program - NEVER! 

Why not just do a basic program that is scaleable and long term thats been proven to work & not some short term prep for a movie.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

I have done similar style training both in the forces and as a pt. Its good for something to do as a change, but its not really the best idea in the long term. The injury risk is a lot higher and I wouldn't reccomend doing it unless you already have a high fitness level and are robust both physicaly and mentaly.

Sayin that it is a lot of fun though......... especially when your throwing up after lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

If it's a full on 'spartan' workout then - IMO - it's not great for the long term as its *very* tough work, but can be done - if he's a good PT and doesn't go into over-kill

Having said that - it's fun as hell


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So what is it... some training program developed and then named "Spartan Training" to ride on the sucess of the 300 movie!!

Is this going to be a new craze?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

TaintedSoul said:


> So what is it... some training program developed and then named "Spartan Training" to ride on the sucess of the 300 movie!!
> 
> Is this going to be a new craze?


http://www.gymjones.com/knowledge.php?id=35

thats got some info on the Spartan workout 

Its what the actors did to get ready for 300


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Would it have been as popular if it had been called the

"brokeback mountain workout.."

"fame workout.."

"Dodgeball workout.."

hmmmm....

I have some magic beans if your intrested..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Would it have been as popular if it had been called the
> 
> *"brokeback mountain workout.."*
> 
> ...


I've heard the Brokeback Mountain Workout hammers your Glutes pretty hard....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Would it have been as popular if it had been called the
> 
> "brokeback mountain workout.."
> 
> ...


LOL i was trying to come up with some names like that. Nice one.

What's missing from the Spartan workout program is any anabolics some might have taken and the makeup to make stomach look better. Must be a missing piece of paper somewhere.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> LOL i was trying to come up with some names like that. Nice one.
> 
> What's missing from the Spartan workout program is any anabolics some might have taken and the makeup to make stomach look better. Must be a missing piece of paper somewhere.


Yup. You never ever give the full details of any good training program out on the internet ...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> I've heard the Brokeback Mountain Workout hammers your Glutes pretty hard....


It does come highly recomended and it certainly will wreck you. lol.

doctor:"sir you managed to tear your anus..."

guy :"Yea man this new workout the PT got me to do with him, its definitly tireing but a bit painfull."

doctor:"ahhh is that what there calling it now" *winks and walks away..


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

to be honest i've not really touched base with him to find out the in's and outs of the workout, all he said was to 'de-stress' my body for a couple of weeks as the next 2 months are going to be tough!!!

to be honest im quite looking forward to the challenge and will try take some pics etc to show you any progress made.

not too sure about the brokeback workout though, doesnt sound like my cup of tea


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> http://www.gymjones.com/knowledge.php?id=35
> 
> thats got some info on the Spartan workout
> 
> Its what the actors did to get ready for 300


I had read that they only did it once to see how fit/prepared they were.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> One of my good friends is a PT and wants me to start training with him using the Spartan Training?
> 
> i've done a search online and it seems very intense and looks like im in for a beasting!!
> 
> ...


You are like a friend of mine whos been training a year (hes very motivated and upbeat about training), he asked me if i wanted to try the 300 program lol...so i told him 'why would i want to try the 300 program when im over double their size by using my own programs which are based on tried and tested methods of bodysculpture?' You mustnt make the mistake of falling for media hype mate, it is very easy to do when you are a begginer, these fads do not work, if they did work then top bodybuilders would be using them.

Let me make this extremely clear:

DO NOT DO THIS PROGRAM!!!

YOUR 'PT' FRIEND SHOULDNT BE A PT IF HE IS RECOMMENDING YOU TO DO THIS FAD PROGRAM TO SCULPT YOUR BODY!

THE BEST PROGRAMS ARE SPLIT ROUTINE PROGRAMS.

Do you wanna take the advice from your 'pt' friend and some people who looked 170 lbs at 10% bodyfat for a movie OR THE ADVICE OF CHAMPION BODYBUILDERS and world class trainers?

Ask yourself the simple question...what physique did the pt who was giving you this advice have? If he is massive and shredded then fairplay its obviously working for him. If hes not, then why bother listening to his advice when you can get much superior advice on this site.

Post up your goals in the training section and get some advice from people on the board.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Great post Brit


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd like to clear a few things up.

im not doing this training because i think its going to get me shredded and there is no other training prog that is going to work, im doing this as a challenge and to throw a different direction on my training.

also im not a beginer, i've been training for over 8 years, just wanted to get other peoples thoughts to see if they had tried this style of training, i believe that a shock to the system and to break things up a bit would be good for me.

I totally understand what your saying Britt, and i have got a lot of good advice from here in the past.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> I'd like to clear a few things up.
> 
> also im not a beginer, i've been training for over 8 years, just wanted to get other peoples thoughts to see if they had tried this style of training, i believe that a shock to the system and to break things up a bit would be good for me.
> 
> I totally understand what your saying Britt, and i have got a lot of good advice from here in the past.


Fairplay mate i didnt realise...but in that case definately stay well away from that program, just my opinion.


----------



## gmacman (Feb 27, 2008)

Asking you to push carsmg: Are you sure he doesn't work for the RAC??


----------



## Meadowcroft (May 21, 2007)

From the look of the article posted, the 300 rep thing is just a test not an actually program. Whilst a bit of competition among friends is fun, the guys even say they didnt do a body building style of training for the prep of the actors. Im sure the guys who came up with the training programme didn't intend this to be a FAD training method I think its just those with simple minds and in search of the quick fix who will turn this in to a daily ritual.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Alot of the training is all circuit based, It will definatly make you fitter but there are better methods of training if its asthetic results you are after. Checkout crossfit.com its sililar styles of training for the more advanced athlete


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> I'd like to clear a few things up.
> 
> im not doing this training because i think its going to get me shredded and there is no other training prog that is going to work, im doing this as a challenge and to throw a different direction on my training.
> 
> ...


Well if you have been training 8 years do you realy need a PT?

Whats your curent lifting stats ect? there might be a better aproach to bring about some new growth?

But anyway, if you want a change of pace why not do some Strongman training there are camps all over the place and its completely diffrent to a gym workout and alot of fun.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Well if you have been training 8 years do you realy need a PT?
> 
> Whats your curent lifting stats ect? there might be a better aproach to bring about some new growth?
> 
> But anyway, if you want a change of pace why not do some Strongman training there are camps all over the place and its completely diffrent to a gym workout and alot of fun.


Hi wogihao, im not using a PT he is just a mate! currently im doing a PL routine, lifting 5x5 3 times a week, i've been doing this for about 9 weeks and have had pretty good gains but would like to chop it up a bit.

to be honest with you im not even sure what the new routine consists of but when i speak with him and find out more i can post up what he has said and you can all have a look.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> Hi wogihao, im not using a PT he is just a mate! currently im doing a PL routine, lifting 5x5 3 times a week, i've been doing this for about 9 weeks and have had pretty good gains but would like to chop it up a bit.
> 
> to be honest with you im not even sure what the new routine consists of but when i speak with him and find out more i can post up what he has said and you can all have a look.


Fair enough all the best!:lift:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

do you get to kick people down wells!!!!!!!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> do you get to kick people down wells!!!!!!!


now that would be class!!

i'll let you know


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

THIS IS SLOUGH!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

wogihao said:


> THIS IS SLOUGH!


This is Cardiff!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

This is your life!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Attempting to do something like this every now and then has got to be good though, something a bit different and a bit of a laugh, after all its meant to be fun right?

I'm putting together a mega workout for myself to do every month or so, see if my conditioning is improving by either beating previous times or doing the circuit more times before collapsing...


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Attempting to do something like this every now and then has got to be good though, something a bit different and a bit of a laugh, after all its meant to be fun right?
> 
> I'm putting together a mega workout for myself to do every month or so, see if my conditioning is improving by either beating previous times or doing the circuit more times before collapsing...


That sounds about right to me bro, if nothing else it will give me a break in my routine and i can see if it is helping my conditioning!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Well im 3 days in to my new spartan training!!

im aching all over but am really enjoying this new circuit style routine.

i know its still very early days, but the main thing is im enjoying it and feel with a bit of time i could really get fitter and in much better shape.

i'll try and get some pics up in the next few weeks


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

just giving you all an update. i will try and get some pics up soon.

i've been doing this for 4 weeks and feel 100 times better than when i started.

i was 93.5kg 4 weeks on im 91 kg but have dropped around 4% BF. i was around 16% but now i think im around 11-12%.

now that i have got into the Routine, i feel great when im doing the workout and feel much stronger.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nobbylou said:


> just giving you all an update. i will try and get some pics up soon.
> 
> i've been doing this for 4 weeks and feel 100 times better than when i started.
> 
> ...


Nice one Nobby, get the pics up mate  Have you got a full outline of the routine you are following?

And when you say you feel better you mean? You feel good? positive? upbeat?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Here you go Capt,

i wake up and take half bottle of endo rush with 2 scoops of NO Xplode its not a stack thats common but i find it blows my mind and at 0630 gives me a fantastic boost in the gym.

your meant to do these in one go or in as little sets as you can.

25 x wide arm pull ups

50 x Dead lift (60kg)

50 x Push ups (I do 50 x cable cross overs)

50 x box jumps

50 x floor wipes

25 x one arm clean and jerk (dumbbell) 16kg each arm

25 x close grip pull ups

To start with i had to break this down to 3 sets of everything and it was taking me around the hour mark.

now im doing it all in 2 sets or less and im doing it in around 45 mins.

What i meant by feeling better is, im not blowing out my a*se while im doing this, the first week i felt sick after each workout. my personal fitness has increased and im not doing any cardio and my BF is dropping quite nicely.

i'll get some pics up on monday if i can. and i only do this routine 3 times a week (mon, wed, fri)


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

sounds gay


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

shauno said:


> sounds gay


How very constructive and helpful, thank you


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

shauno said:


> sounds gay


Thanks for the constructive critisism bro!!

i suppose the routine you do is all butch and manly?? :crazy:


----------



## tommolad (Oct 20, 2007)

for a break from my weight lifting i did this workout with a couple of different 10 to 1 circuits and bag work for 2 weeks, its a good mix up. keeps the body adapting and the mind occupied


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

*cough cough crossfit cough cough*


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Iv seen this before, whats the thinking behind 1 set of 3 reps?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Miller said:


> Iv seen this before, whats the thinking behind 1 set of 3 reps?


bless, that workout looks easy* :lol:

lower reps are usually better for strength

*is doing crossfit's "barbera" tonight :S


----------



## RXnik (Dec 21, 2008)

Tall said:


> I've heard the Brokeback Mountain Workout hammers your Glutes pretty hard....


hahaha quality

ok that work out i.e. 300 reps is not how the guys trained !!!!!!!!!! biggest mis conception it was purely a test

they did post training to see who got the best time and win a t-shirt saying I DIED AT THERMOPLI please dont

take that as a work out, they did a lot more than those 300 reps


----------

